# Warcraft3: frozen throne battle.net Problem



## kahir00 (Jan 5, 2008)

hi guys:
I have a crack warcraft3: Reign of Chaos CD and bought a real warcraft3: frozen throne installed on my computer.
when i try to go to battle.net, i have Problem.

1: when i choose any battle.net server like us west or Us east or Asia or Europe, it give me error of " unable to try to battle.net, you may trying to connect an invalid battle.net server).

what should i do? Should i get buy first CD and get a valid CD key or there is another problem.
Thanks alot to try to help me guys.
best wish for all of you


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

yes. Battlenet and blizzard are not very crack friendly. you can probably get the classic warcraft for around 15$ anyway. and good luck last time I logged to bnet i got so raped in 1v1


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help with cracked or pirate software. Please read the forum rules.


----------

